# Raw Wool Prices?



## weever

We are fast approaching Shearing Day, a public, educational event we hold annually on our farm. Generally, non-wooly types have come with their kids and learned from the ground up about wool production.

Spinners are starting to find out about it, and I've had no less than 5 inquiries in the last week asking to buy raw wool. I have no idea what to charge, other than to tell you we'll be selling a bit of it to a mill owner for $2/lb raw, her choice, as it comes off the skirting table.

Here is some background: 

We'll be shearing more than 100 polypay (cross between: Targhee, Rambouillet, Finn and Dorset). Rotational grazing 7-8 months of the year, in the barn with hay the rest of the time. We've put plastic hay guards on the feeders to cut down on VM, but these are not coated sheep. Staple length 3-4" average. We're usually charged for medium/fine wool when we bring it to the mill, if that helps at all. Skirted.

Any guesses as to the range I could ask?


----------



## kyweaver

Around here, in Kentucky, I'll pay $5 a pound for a sheep fleece with very little VM. That being said, the market isn't great around here and I get a lot of wool free for the hauling.


----------



## Marchwind

Shetland full fleece, skirted, small amount of VM $20 per fleece.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I've paid everything from free to $20/lb (and the $20/lb was a total rip-off ... it was supposed to be coated lamb CA Red, but was so matted with dirt & burrs it took hours and hours of opening up every tip, removing the burrs & VM, then scouring SIX times.... Apple Rose Farms, if you wanted to know the seller)

I won't pay above $8/lb for well skirted, minimum VM, uncoated fleece.

Polypay is a nice fleece ... very sproingy!


----------



## dragonchick

What is "coated" "uncoated"


----------



## Callieslamb

Hey! When is shearing day!! I would love to come and see how you do it!!


----------



## weever

Some folks put "jackets" on their sheep to keep the hay bits out. With 130 polypay ewes, we just haven't wanted to spend the money or do the work. So our fleeces are uncoated. 


Thanks for all the advice on the price. DH wants to move it, so we set the price low. All that doesn't "move" that day we'll be sending off for processing.


----------



## weever

Shearing Day at Shady Side Farm (pm me for exact address) in Holland, Michigan on Saturday, February 27th from 9 a.m - noon. We will be shearing our Polypay sheep that day, and will have fiber arts demonstrations going on during the morning.

Wool products will be available to purchase, as well. Raw fleece Shearing Day (in-person only) special, $3.00/lb., whole, skirted, uncoated fleeces only. We&#8217;ll have plastic bags on hand, and folks can just let us know when they see one they like. We won&#8217;t be able to save, ship or sell any later at this price.

Wear old clothing and dress warmly. We shear in a barn.


----------



## Ozarkquilter46

There is a lady around me that opens her barn for shearing day. You bring a bag lunch and it you help skirt fleeces and work she lets us get it for 1 dollar a pound. Has a scale right there in the barn. She dose this at the end of the day. No Children but open to adults. She has around 100 sheep and it get all her skirting done right then and fast. She has two skirting tables and it goes fast. As you are skirting if you come across a fleece you want you just let her know and when she bags it she puts your name on it. At the end of the day when all fleeces are skirted she brings out her scale and weighs everyone one up. It makes for a great day in the country and to see someone else set up. You get to watch the sheering and its such a lovely day for a spinner like me. Most people buy one or two fleeces. and she may have 15 people show up so she has plenty left for herself and to send off to the processer. But it didn't kick her butt doing all the work herself. The men that tag along got board last year and started a wood choping contest LOL so she got alot of firewood cut for free also. Smart gal LOL


----------



## weever

LOL! I *love* that idea. Wonder if I could get the menfolk to muck out the little cow barn? We don't heat with wood, so that's not an option.


----------

